# Argyle Dark Corojo



## JGM1129

Size: 6 x 54
Wrapper: Corojo 
Binder: Nicaraguan
Filler: Dominican, Nicaraguan

APPEARANCE & CONSTRUCTION: Wrapped in an oily rich brown wrapper. Little or no veins present. Rich tobacco aroma.

FIRST THIRD: Started out with an earthy cedar like flavor with a hint of pepper.

SECOND THIRD: The earth stays and the pepper gives way to a more leather flavor along with rich tobacco notes.

FINAL THIRD: Again the earthiness is there but offers a toasted oak and tobacco flavor that leaves a wonderful creamy flavor on the pallet.

SMOKING CHARACTERISTICS: Draw had a little resistance but smooth. Burn was even with a nice white/gray ash that held for an inch to inch and a half. Wonderful flavorful smoke.

CONCLUSION: This cigar is made in the Dominican Republic for Holt's and is their newest offering in the Argyle line. If you enjoy Corojo cigars, this is a well blended medium bodied cigar. I truly enjoyed this cigar.​


----------

